# BigO'Flounder !!!!!09Oct16



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello Anglers!

As promised I said I would let yall know when I started to catch flounder and now is the time. Yesterday I had the the day off so my bud Jeff and I decided to wade some of our old stomping grounds from last year in search of some flounder. Well to a great surprise.... it didnt take long for us to round up a 1 man limit!!! ( 10 flounder ) 

What does this mean? Its time to get Jiggy with it!!!! Targeting Flounder can be very very fun and even more so rewarding. Their meat is to die for and like Speckled Trout the Big Momma doesnt come easy**** 

Today this young man and his dad joined me on a charter... the day after my flounder expedition. Now knowing they were in the area we decided to hone in, drop the jigs and started sweeping the bottom to see what we could find. 

*******************and now for the fish story******************

So there I was admiring this Dad and Son fishing together on the bow of my boat as I was perched behind the center console keeping an eye out for any type of activity. When the boy says he caught a piece of Florida.... by that I mean snagged on bottom. He starts flailing his rod in every direction to try to shake it loose but quickly realizes its stuck for good. So he passes his rod off to his dad who give it a 1,2 pop and shake but then the dad was quick to pass me the rod, for he had a line out and didnt want to be interrupted / disturbed at a chance to hook up..... so the dad passes me the rod. So now I really give it hell thinking let me just snap this off so I can re-tie and get this kid fishing again, so now Im shaking the rod doin the the ole grab the line - pull - sling shot it off - trick nada

but wait a minute out of nowhere this snag began to take drag!!! I quickly pass the rod off to the boy and said son you're hooked up. The dad said that must be a redfish..... I honestly didnt know what to think of it other then strange yet cool. A few moments later we see this appear from the darkness and the kid had just landed his very first Flounder* High fives all around about 10 minutes of picture taking and we were back at it.


99.9% of all my flounder have been caught using Matrix Shads www.matrixshad.com a proven killer and flounder slayer! With cooling temps the bite is only going to get better, this is only the beginning folks. Between Giant schools of Bull Reds out in the bay and pass, topwater action in the morning across the flats, and the flounder run this time of year is one of the best times to book a trip with me at www.limitoutcharters.com inshore fishing is my passion and job.... Im on the water literally all the time and will always do my very best to insure you have a Great and Outstanding experience here in Pensacola Fl.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pic
Normal 12" vs Doormat


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice mat brother....glad you got that youngster on a good one!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> Nice mat brother....glad you got that youngster on a good one!!!


Thanks Jason, man that kid didnt even know better the father and I were more excited then he was hahahaha:thumbup:


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

That's a nice flattie brother! The kids smile helps affirm the reason why you're out there! Congrats bro 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> That's a nice flattie brother! The kids smile helps affirm the reason why you're out there! Congrats bro
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


thanx bud 

I need to get you on one next hahahahaha


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeahhhh buddy! Great photos, love the huge smile, & also the bent out jighead in the last photo!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Yeahhhh buddy! Great photos, love the huge smile, & also the bent out jighead in the last photo!


Ha*
I was waiting for someone to comment on that..... thats the exact jig that caught the beast! And thats what it looks like after you try to literally break it off inside the fishes mouth.... the roof of a flounders mouth at this size is almost like pure skull bone. Literally like hookin into a 6lb rock on the bottom


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a nice flounder... but more like hooking a 4lb rock.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

John B. said:


> That's a nice flounder... but more like hooking a 4lb rock.


How dude..... I stand corrected, good sa*


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey how long will the flatties bite? I'd love to book a trip but will be out of town for a coupla weeks.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good job as always!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

hjorgan said:


> Hey how long will the flatties bite? I'd love to book a trip but will be out of town for a coupla weeks.


I tell you what PM me when ur ready and ill give u my latest update. But yes they will be running then, what u are seeing now is only the beginning!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

hjorgan said:


> Hey how long will the flatties bite? I'd love to book a trip but will be out of town for a coupla weeks.


I hope you dont mind using Matrix Shads because thats my go2 flounder pounder hahahahaha

Ill show you how to catch a slam using 1 lure all day.... although the morning topwater bite is inevitable


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Matrix are fine, I caught my first decent on-purpose flounder on a matrix. I'll see when the kids can be down so we can fish with 4 anglers (one may be an angrier) with you.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice job man, that looks like a happy angler! Just finished eating those flounder. I've missed that meal, time to go catch more!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice post! Glad to see the flounder.


----------



## Fishkillr (Aug 26, 2016)

Good god that's a monster.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice flattie!


----------

